# costs



## Firebird123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi I do not have a motorhome yet, I am doing a lot of homework before I buy, and I still have cold feet ! Mainly the cost of owning one !

I looked at a MH last night, and I was shocked when the owner said, I could only expect to get 25 to the gallon from it, is this common ?( I have seen the suggestion for putting a brick under the accelerator) 

Sorry for sounding negative ! I could do with a mate , who can say been there done that, and you are it!


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Jun 13, 2014)

If you think thats bad then you should have owned a Volvo estate :mad2:  We used to only get 20-25 mpg out of that.  You are lugging a lot of weight around and I don't think 25 mpg is bad for a near 3.5 Ton vehicle.  Fuel economy is only one factor in running a motorhome.  Depreciation will likely be your biggest cost unless you are buying old....  

Keith


----------



## Topher (Jun 13, 2014)

I am in the same boat as yourself in that I do not as yet own a motor home. I am looking at buying my first one in the coming months.

I have spent a long time researching all I can about them, comparing costs of ownership etc. and they are not cheap to buy or run. For me it is not the cost that is the most important it is the freedom it gives. I have hired quite a few and love the freedom of driving where I feel like with no plan and simply seeing what turns up, and also staying in some fantastic locations that no hotel or b&b could offer.

Only just this morning I was working out the loss of income I will get from my savings when I eventually buy one and it is eye watering, but we only have one life and we must make the most of it.

Depending on the mh you are looking at 25mpg is definitely in the right ballpark.


----------



## Lee (Jun 13, 2014)

If you use the motorhome throughout the year and then workout the cost of accommodation you will find the running costs reasonable, if you only use it for a two week holiday and the occasional weekend away then yes they are expensive items.


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi I have a nu venture rio. 2. Litre. 2 berth  fuel consumption 33.mpg to 40 mpg depending on terrain and speed


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 13, 2014)

ChrisInNotts said:


> If you think thats bad then you should have owned a Volvo estate :mad2:  We used to only get 20-25 mpg out of that.  You are lugging a lot of weight around and I don't think 25 mpg is bad for a near 3.5 Ton vehicle.  Fuel economy is only one factor in running a motorhome.  Depreciation will likely be your biggest cost unless you are buying old....
> 
> Keith



 ive had a couple of cars in the past that did less than that . jag xj12 about 10 to 15 mpg if i was gentle with it . my Renault safrane turbo could go less than that when i was having fun, but  owning a motorhome of a nice size wont give great fuel consumption ,and 25 mpg is quite acceptable .what you need to understand is ,your carrying a mobile home on the back of a commercial vehicle that maybe when loaded is running at nigh on its max weight and not originally really built for economy  .plus the fact its basically  as aerodynamic as a brick . what you have to  take into consideration is what you get for what you have .used correctly you have free holls .you can go where you want when you want  your meals when out can be cheaper you buy and cook you control the costs. you dont need to spend 30k plus on a van you will get a good one in the 10k range .personally i would not even consider a new one even if i could afford one waste of money as are new cars too much depreciation  and too many teething problems to sort out what i hear  . buy a nice second hand one look round dont buy the first you see  and then many of the problems that new owners find will have been sorted..you can buy a smaller van that is built on a small van chassis  loads out there for about 8k that maybe give you 30 plus to the gallon  .but then you may not have the space for longer trips you may want to make .no motor home is going to be cheap to run ,never even think that ,but i will tell you one thing you will have some great time cheaply . .one instance is mine bought a bedford cf 2.5 petrol , cost me 2k owned it six years off every weekend .and lived in it for two years sold it for just over 3k fuel consumption acceptable in the  20 mpg range, maintenance about the same as many cars ive owned ,cheaper in some cases. dont look at the fuel economy because if you do then motorhome ownership  is not for you ,look at the fun.


----------



## molly 2 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi I have a nu venture rio. 2. Litre. 2 berth  fuel consumption 33.mpg to 40 mpg depending on terrain and speed some vw conversion can average. 40 plus, it's all down to size. And weight and the right foot


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 13, 2014)

just one pulled out of the hat .ok it wants a window ,but its only a van to show you don't need to spend a fortune at first ,this would more than likely last years . depends what you want really  


Hymer B564 A Class Motorhome 1991 with Sunware Solar Rig | eBay


----------



## witzend (Jun 13, 2014)

Do it now if you leave it until you can afford it you may be to late. and if you count on 25 mpg you may just be pleased.(_only just_ )


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 13, 2014)

MPG depends very much on the size of the vehicle and it's age. However if you get say 25, and your car does say 38 your only losing 13mpg and your taking your holiday with you. Looked at this way the extra cost is not that much. 

In summary it's a lifestyle choice that's very enjoyable and that can bring priceless experiences (some of my mates think I'm mad mind).


----------



## campertwo (Jun 13, 2014)

I agree, had a 2.5 ducato TD, a 2.8jtd & now a 3.0 hdi. All of them I've got around 25 to 27 mpg.  You just have to go with it I'm afraid, enjoy!


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 13, 2014)

My Hymer584 Classic does 32-34mpg but to be honest if it did less I would still use it I just wouldn't go as far if I could not afford it, you can enjoy yourself close to home for most weekends then go further for main holidays with the money saved


----------



## Sand55 (Jun 13, 2014)

So far, after buying our first motorhome, it seems expensive to others. 
To us, as many have said, it is a different way of life.
I love our motorhome. It gives us freedom for weeks away, or just days out.
I prefere to sleep in my own bed. This I do in our own motorhome. No worries of who has slept there before me, like in a b&b or hotel.
I can get up for breakfast as and when I want to. Have what ever I want, and know that any hairs in it must be mine. ( I have been watching 4 in a bed, and it has put me off staying in a b&b for good ) !
After being out for a while, returning to the motorhome, is just like returning home, to us. Slippers on, kettle on ( or wine opened ), maybe TV on to watch my soaps.
Everything is so much calmer whilst in the motorhome. Must be the fresh air, lol.


----------



## angelaa (Jun 14, 2014)

We are on our third motorhome.  Yes it's expensive to buy initially.  We used to have a caravan and landrover to pull it.  We sold the caravan and the car (didn't need a big car  as not going to tow). Bought our first motorhome, and a little car for me for work.  The tax on our motorhome and my car together were cheaper than the tax on the landrover.  We had the caravan insured, and it was only £5 different to insure the motorhome.  We used to get approx 24 mpg on landrover, but get 28 in motorhome, but for everyday driving in my little car I am getting 54mpg.  On top of that we have great weekends away, it's like home from home.  Can't wait for hubby to retire, me go part time and have lots more time away.  As far as we are concerned its worth the costs.  It's a lifestyle.


----------



## Makzine (Jun 14, 2014)

As people have said before its a lifestyle, our Hymer 694 averages 30 to the gallon but It wouldn't make any difference if it done 20 we would still use it for the freedom it gives us :wave:


----------



## mark61 (Jun 14, 2014)

You'll be getting much the same in a car towing a caravan, but won't get the same view.


----------



## kclink (Jun 14, 2014)

*Motorhome costs*

We hae just returned from a 3 week trip to Ireland. Total costs for trip, and I mean total costs worked out at 65 pounds per day. That's ferry, fuel, food, entrance costs to sightseeing places, presents etc. It does not however take in insurance and depreciation, but still cheaper than getting a package holiday where one is only in one place. We did over 2000 miles. Ah, the freedom!


----------



## Beemer (Jun 14, 2014)

We have a 4.5t motorhome and it cost a lot to buy and run...... but, for us its the quality of life we get.
We are able to visit so many places in such a short time schedule, something we could not afford to do if we only had a car.
At the end of the day we know what our accomodation is like, we eat when and what we want, and we generally choose our view.
QUALITY OF LIFE ! :dance:

As for mpg... if that is important, then perhaps motorhoming is not for you.  Buy a campervan.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jun 14, 2014)

i think depreciation could be taken out of the overall costs realy .its a fact of life that anything we buy car van motor home ,tv laptop all loose money after we have purchased them .even gold jewelry loses value,  you only get the scrap value if you want to sell it on later .so if you want to minimize your depreciation but still want that new look then buy something about a year old that's when vehicles have lost most money through depreciation. i must say though you dont always loose money on motor homes ,my old bedford was purchased for just over 2k i had it 6 years approximately and sold it for just over 3k .so i made money and had the enjoyment of the van . depreciation is a fact of life like growing old ,so take no notice of it ,its inevitable . as some one once said to me  if you cannot afford the depreciation you cannot really afford the vehicle ,that's true


----------



## Topher (Jun 14, 2014)

The one element of motorhome ownership that is causing me concern is the loss of interest on my savings.

Over the last 35 years my savings have grown at an average of 12.4% pa. If I was to buy a mh for £50k that would be a loss of £6,200 interest every year which adds £119 a week onto the running cost of a mh. Once you add all the other elements on, it becomes very expensive.

For this reason I am doing as suggested in previous posts and looking for a good second hand one for considerably less money. My main reason for buying a mh is for the freedom it offers, however, been a Dalesman (we are even tighter than a typical Yorkshireman) it kills me to part with my money.


----------



## mark61 (Jun 14, 2014)

12.4% ! I can see where you are going wrong, put your savings in a low interest bank account say 0.04%. Then you won't lose too much getting a new motorhome,  haha


----------



## rottiontour (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi,
some real costs  for travelling, but only the costs for moving and sleeping. The car is a 3.5 to Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD.
I do not mention the costs for buying, taxes, depreciation, credit, insurance and maintenance. This are more or less fixed costs, which you can calculate each month in a fixed package and it doesn´t matter if the MH is running or not.

I did several long term trips, each lasting about 3 month and i made per month about 3500 km which is an average about 120 km per day, really easy going, sometimes more, sometimes less.

50 % of the days i used a campsite for about 20 Euros per day.......300 Euros per month.
50% of the days wilding......0 Euros.
Per 100 km i calculated 20 Euros for fuel and road toll....3500 km.....700 Euros per month, absolutely sufficient, generally  it was less money.

That means.....costs for "pure travelling around" plus "accommodation" were 1000 Euros per month.

We are two persons so the "4 weeks holiday" with accommodation and car and transportation were 500 Euros per person and month.....not bad in comparison with a hotel holiday, flight and rental car, i think.
The costs for eating and drinking are the same as at home, you will have it anyway.
And the costs for "having extra fun" like visits, meals in restaurants and so on are simply depending on you, whatever you like or not.

So the travel costs using a MH for a long term-long distance (sight seeing) holiday are about 1000 Euros per month.
I know this is not really representative for "the rest of the world" cause everybody has his own circumstances and conditions but as an initial estimate it fits...in my case.

Bernd


----------

